# Sprayable Phosphorus



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Trying to find a good product to spray to increase P levels.

Tried dissolving monoammonium phosphate with no luck. Does triple superphosphate have better solubility?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Any recommendations from a soil test are for granular applications to the soil. Read this for some info on foliar feeding:
https://turf.arizona.edu/ccps101.htm


----------



## UDturfguy (7 mo ago)

The chance of you actually increasing soil P levels significantly by foliar application is very low. If there is not a nutrient deficiency in the soil you will see zero turfgrass response with foliar applications of that element anyway. You also will not see an increase in leaf tissue concentration. You would be wasting time, money, and increasing the potential for negative environmental impacts. First question I have is why do you need to increase your levels of soil P?


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

I wasn't trying to make a foliar application. I was trying to apply to the soil using a sprayer.

My soil test shows a lack of P.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I would be concerned about the potential for leaf damage by spraying. I would guess that it would have to be a rather dilute mixture, in which case would you be supplying enough phosphorus in an application to make a difference? Even if you're watering it in after spraying, it's getting on the leaves first. You could call the lab and ask them about it: what to use, how much water to mix with it, how much over what area, how often, etc.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would search around and look for some soluble 20-20-20 or other variants. Search around at local nurseries or seed stores and see what they offer. I understand wanting to spray everything as it's a lot easier. As long as you water it in the next morning you should be fine and whatever didn't get absorbed by the leaf blade will get absorbed by the roots after you water it in. It's going to be very hard to find a soluble single source for Phosphorus and you best bet is just go with the soluble 20-20-20 as the Nitrogen and Potassium will do your grass some good anyway. I know Peter's, Jack's and Southern AG all make some soluble fertilizers. I highly recommend not buying it online as you will pay through the nose for shipping, might try calling the companies directly and seeing who they distribute to in your area.


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would search around and look for some soluble 20-20-20 or other variants. Search around at local nurseries or seed stores and see what they offer. I understand wanting to spray everything as it's a lot easier. As long as you water it in the next morning you should be fine and whatever didn't get absorbed by the leaf blade will get absorbed by the roots after you water it in. It's going to be very hard to find a soluble single source for Phosphorus and you best bet is just go with the soluble 20-20-20 as the Nitrogen and Potassium will do your grass some good anyway. I know Peter's, Jack's and Southern AG all make some soluble fertilizers. I highly recommend not buying it online as you will pay through the nose for shipping, might try calling the companies directly and seeing who they distribute to in your area.


Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------

